# Waterpump Issues??



## KME (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi All,

this is my first time using this forum, we recently purchased the 31FQBHS 5th wheel and have had several trips already this summer. This past trip caused some issues as we were in a campground that was dry camping only, no hookups and with a 1 and 3 year old you need the water pump working.

When I turn on the pump switch, the pump makes the noice as if it is trying to pump through water, but there is nothing pumping and nothing coming out of the taps. I did mange to get in to have a look and the pump appeared to be pumping, but no water? I pulled the intake hose off and there was no water apparent, althought the tank was full. I blew through the hose as if to clear it in the event somehting in thtank was blocking it but no difference. I also turned the pump on with the hose disconnected and there appeared to be little suction from the pump, although I'm not sure how much there should be?

Looking for comments/suggestions and if this has happened to anyone else. I have used the pump several times already this summer with no issues?

Appreciate any and all advice.

Cheers -


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

KME said:


> Hi All,
> 
> this is my first time using this forum, we recently purchased the 31FQBHS 5th wheel and have had several trips already this summer. This past trip caused some issues as we were in a campground that was dry camping only, no hookups and with a 1 and 3 year old you need the water pump working.
> 
> ...


Tried looking up some info on the web but didn't see anything. So far I haven't had any problems even after running dry and restarting. Try attaching a hose to the inlet and putting it in a gallon jug of water and see if it will suck it out. You can get a winterizing kit fairly cheap that you can install and use in a couple of months to suck antifreeze into the system with, but this time it will tell if there is anything wrong with the pump. You might also check to make sure that the pump head hasn't came loss. You might try to connect a hose to the city connection to check the water lines themselves. Recheck that the tank is full and try again. if not, get it looked at before the warranty is over. Good Luck and glad to have you here. I've gotten a lot of help with problems here. We have had a lot of experience fixing things, so I'm sure someone else will chirp in and help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like one of your valves is sticking or dry. Could be either the intake or discharge check valves but most likely the intake. The gallon jug idea is good. Flood the inlet to see if it will start to pull water. If the valves are dry it could have a hard time getting flow started.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This will take a few times to get all the information needed to resolve this problem

1 - Has water pump had worked in the past? Meaning it was not connected to a hose.

2 - The water holding tank was full?

3 - Given the pump had worked before...how long has it been since you've used this pump?

4 - Did you try the hot water?

5 - Did water flow anywhere (bathroom...kitchen??)

6 - How long did the pump run before shutting down? (during this time it is pressurizing the lines)

7 - Can you get to the pump easily? If so, then you might want pull in "intake" line and put in into a gallon of water (bucket) to see if it is drawing water. Sometimes the pump simply can't prime. This is an easy way to resolve that problem.

8 - Does the water flow fine when you connect to a hose?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The bad news:

If you follow everyone's advice here and you still don't have water, you most likely have a bad pump.

The good news:

It is usually a pretty cheap and easy fix. The hardest part of changing mine out was figuring out where it actually was located. I bought a Shur-Flow that matched the old one and hooked it right up.

Reverie


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

If all else fails and its a new unit, take it in for warranty.

BTW...... *WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


----------



## KME (Aug 21, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> If all else fails and its a new unit, take it in for warranty.
> 
> BTW...... *WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


Cheers All, will try the gallon jug trick!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KME said:


> If all else fails and its a new unit, take it in for warranty.
> 
> BTW...... *WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


Cheers All, will try the gallon jug trick!








[/quote]

Let us know how it works out...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KME









I just wanted to add.....

Hello and Welcome to Outbackers! 

Please let us know how things turn out with your water pump


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome

When I replaced my pump with a quieter higher capacity one I noted that the original pump was installed incorrectly. It was oriented in a way that the manual said was not recommended. It still worked but others might have a different response to improper installation. It looked like the folks at Keystone simply put it in the quickest and easiest way and not the correct way. I doubt that's your issue but you can at least check.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> Welcome
> 
> When I replaced my pump with a quieter higher capacity one I noted that the original pump was installed incorrectly. It was oriented in a way that the manual said was not recommended. It still worked but others might have a different response to improper installation. *It looked like the folks at Keystone simply put it in the quickest and easiest way and not the correct way.* I doubt that's your issue but you can at least check.


I think we all know that is true. Now, if you really want to solve the problem, install a 5 gallon accumulator tank to stop the water pump from having to come on every time you use the water. Hands down one of the best MODS I've done to our Outback.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. You've come to the right place for answers - and moral support during times like these!

I'm thinking your pump is having a hard time getting primed. I had the same problem last fall when trying to winterize. I couldn't get the pump to suck any water from the gallon of anti-freeze. I found my problem to be that I had already drained all the water from the system. Once I hooked up a hose to the city water connection and filled all the water lines again, the pump started working fine, and still does to this day.

The RV Pumps don't move a lot of liquid very fast, so it is difficult for them to get started. If the outlet has some back-pressure, the inlet side seems to work better.

But if this doesn't work and you are still under warranty, take it back to your dealer. We had a pump problem the first week (wouldn't shut off) and I drug it back 80 miles the next weekend. Our dealer looked at it and replaced the pump - no questions asked.

Let us know what you find out. This is how everyone learns - sharing experiences, knowledge, and fixes.

Happy Outbacking! And WELCOME, once again!

Mike


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Jim, 
Where did you physically install your accumulator tank?
Got Pics?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Scooter said:


> Jim,
> Where did you physically install your accumulator tank?
> Got Pics?


Link to Jims tank http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/a...ulator_tank.htm . James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Scooter said:


> Jim,
> Where did you physically install your accumulator tank?
> Got Pics?


Link to Jims tank http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/a...ulator_tank.htm . Link to my tank http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9154 . James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Jim,
> Where did you physically install your accumulator tank?
> Got Pics?


Link to Jims tank http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/a...ulator_tank.htm . James
[/quote]

it is installed under my dinette seat.


----------

